# 1N1X1A Geospatial Intelligence



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 22, 2016)

I searched the thread titles and could not find anything, so if I missed it I may want to rethink this career choice.

Anywho... I am going back active duty Air Force and I chose the 1N1X1A Geospatial Intelligence AFSC.

Did research prior to selecting it and it seems like a good gig. Life after enlistment work seems pretty good too.
Aside from what the Air Force propaganda machine, AFEF and the rest of the interwebs has to say, anyone here that has done or is doing the job have any insight?

V/R,
MichaelC


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

Since I told you I'd follow up:

I spoke to our 1N0's here at work. They didn't have a lot to say about it because they haven't worked with them. I wish I had more for you.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 22, 2016)

A friend of mine in the air force here started cross training on GIS before he left and said it was pretty good but a bit dull. I suppose you guys might get more tools/toys than our guys though (as well as more interesting things to plot).


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 22, 2016)

My better half is a 1N1. If you have anything specific, I can ask. Otherwise shoot a message to @tacocat she's been a squint active duty, reserves, and now national guard. Conventional and SOF


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm currently a 1N1, going on 3 years next month. Ask away!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 23, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> I'm currently a 1N1, going on 3 years next month. Ask away!



How is the deployment tempo?

I have read that there are limited duty stations. Is that true?


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 23, 2016)

That is completely unit based.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 23, 2016)

Looked up the Intel units. Any in particular squints get assigned to? 

I love the nick name!


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 23, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> How is the deployment tempo?
> 
> I have read that there are limited duty stations. Is that true?



It is unit based but overall 1N1s rarely deploy. I've never deployed and have only known a handful of people who have deployed. There are 5 main bases that you have about a 90% chance of going to. Beale, Langley, Hickam, Ramstein, and Osan. Those are the hubs for 1N1s and they also have the lower deployment rates as compared to getting stationed at Hurlburt, Fort Bragg or Canon. It is just the nature of our job. We don't need to be overseas to be able to do our job. With an extensive satellite and communications system, we can do everything we need to do to support our units downrange from the states.

There are some exceptions. You can get special assignments, deployments, and duty stations because you will have a clearance and that is pretty valuable.

The bottom line, if your main goal is to deploy then 1N1 is not for you. But here are plenty of other benefits to the job.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 25, 2016)

Good info.
Are the exceptions hard to come by? 

Would love to get back Hawaii for a few years. Hate the gun laws but my time in the Navy there was great.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 25, 2016)

PACOM would be the best bet


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 25, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> Good info.
> Are the exceptions hard to come by?
> 
> Would love to get back Hawaii for a few years. Hate the gun laws but my time in the Navy there was great.



I've only been stationed at one base so far so I don't have too much experience with those special duties. But one of the common ones that comes through is deploying as a 1A8X2. The career field is short manned so they pull from other intel fields for deployments. I think you will deploy most if you support AFSOC, I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the info Gents.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 26, 2016)

What's the skinny on the tech school?
Anything I should prepare for?


----------



## devilbones (Jul 26, 2016)

Where is your tech school?  I was a geospatial intelligence specialist in the USMC.  Our MOS school is at NGA.  We deploy often too.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good Fellow, TX  from what I have read.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 26, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> Good Fellow, TX  from what I have read.


yep. Goodfellow. Which is in San Angelo, TX. I do not miss that place lol


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 26, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> yep. Goodfellow. Which is in San Angelo, TX. I do not miss that place lol



That Bad?


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm from California, and that winter in TX was by far the coldest winter I've been in. And the base is about 1 mile x 1 mile. I heard it was a way better experience if you lived off base though


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 26, 2016)

I would assume I would live off base being married. I don't know the rules anymore... OFF TO GOOGLE!!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 26, 2016)

Double Tap...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> I'm from California, and that winter in TX was by far the coldest winter I've been in. And the base is about 1 mile x 1 mile. I heard it was a way better experience if you lived off base though


Nope, San Angelo sucks balls no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 26, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> What's the skinny on the tech school?
> Anything I should prepare for?


Given that most of the material is classified,I can't really give you any tips or advice. All I can say is be prepared to go in after duty hours to study for tests.


----------



## tacocat (Aug 3, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> There are 5 main bases that you have about a 90% chance of going to. Beale, Langley, Hickam, Ramstein, and Osan



Truth. I've been a 1n1a for 11 years as active, Reserve, guard, and contractor. As active those bases mentioned above are hard to get out of but it is possible and it is invaluable experience. They say it's deployed in place basically. Afsoc hqs and hurlburt is pretty bif too. I peraonally love the afsc. It is what you make it, just like San Angelo. If you're a go getter and look for opportunities to learn then you're golden and can be set up for an extremely serious career. More people are learning GIS but you hhlave to find those opportunities  (and I highly recommend it, the world in every capacity is using it and wanting it). And there's are always jobs on the outside for FMV analysts.

Out of all the air force afsc, the beSt job opportunities on the outside are with 1n1s. They have a specialty and one that is growing both in government and in the commercial sector. 

Plus, if you're a geography nut, it's even cooler. Go maps!


----------



## tacocat (Aug 3, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> What's the skinny on the tech school?
> Anything I should prepare for?



Like the other guy said. But it's not hard. They give you the material and expectations, sure some things go aren't perfect but just do the work, get through it, put in a little extra time if needed, it's really not that bad.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for the Intel  get it? Intel... I fucking slay me.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Brill (Aug 5, 2016)

GIS tech certification, Python, SQL, and clearance = baller cash...comparable with @Freefalling conac and cohiba lifestyle.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2016)

lindy said:


> GIS tech certification, Python, SQL, and clearance = baller cash...comparable with @Freefalling conac and cohiba lifestyle.



That is what I have been reading. Seems there are few doing this job.


----------

